# Hunting > Taxidermy >  A few mounts of mine

## 1 DEER 1



----------


## Boulderman

Hell, that's a bunch.

----------


## Scouser

WOW........that is one hell of a collection, well done mate........

----------


## silentscope

i hope my lounge can look that good one day

----------


## Pointer

Nice Chital!

You wouldn't be the "mad one" would you?

----------


## EeeBees

The configuration of the ram's horns is fantastic...what breed is the ram?

----------


## 1 DEER 1

Mohaka wild Merino

----------


## oneshot

you have been busy, the ram looks great.

----------


## Yeti

Wicked mounts!

----------


## Savage1

I just saw the name of this thread and thougt it was a thread for pictures of members ex wives/girlfriends, I even started searching my computer for pictures.

----------


## linyera

awesome ram and goat !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chris

You have skilled hands Linyera ,nice work dude .

----------


## Cham

Awesome collection, that ram's head is brilliant...

----------

